# Horse show names



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

A little more description on him and what event you are going to show him in (Dressage, jumping, etc.) will help me think of something.


----------



## TriggerAndMe (Aug 13, 2014)

Also a photo would be helpful if you don't mind!


----------



## Golden Pony Collector (Aug 15, 2014)

I am doing eventing mostly on him with a little bit of show jumping. I am also doing 4h on him next year but that doesn't really matter as much


----------



## Golden Pony Collector (Aug 15, 2014)

Also he is 14hh built like a draft and is standard colour for haflingers (chestnut with flaxen mane and tail) he sort of has socks (I guess) and has a blaze. Classic quirky pony attitude


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Gah. Cuuuuute.

Are you still needing names?


----------



## Golden Pony Collector (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you and yes I am


----------



## Capallalainn (Sep 1, 2014)

Tow Mator
Golden Mator
Mad Mator
Mr. Mator
My Friend Mator

They're not great but anyway!! Help this helps a little


----------



## WesternRidingCowgirl (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm So Fancy
Call Me Classy
All Jazzed Up

Those are the three I thought of, hope you like them!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Does he have a registered name?


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Classic Quirk
Classic Attitude
With Attitude 
Classic Gold
Golden Quirk


----------

